# Sailing With The Current Of Life



## RD1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Going with the current or flow of life seems to be a teaching of many ways of life, including Sikhi. Again and again in life though, we resist that flow. Things happen in life which are difficult to accept or make sense of, and our flow becomes disrupted. Whether we have been disappointed, hurt, failed at something, didn't accomplish a goal, or our egos have been bruised, we can get lost in this perceived misfortune. How can we learn to accept? How can we learn to get back in the flow? And how can we prevent ourselves from falling out of the flow in the first place when dukh or misfortune arise?


----------



## Harry (Feb 5, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Going with the current or flow of life seems to be a teaching of many ways of life, including Sikhi



I am not so sure, the current flow can be wrong, look at Nazi Germany, I like to think Sikhism advocates a life of alignment with truth, and mostly the truth does not seem to run hand in hand with the current flow. 



RD1 said:


> Again and again in life though, we resist that flow. Things happen in life which are difficult to accept or make sense of, and our flow becomes disrupted.



could it be that we put too much weight on the happenings of life, difficulty in acceptance is relative, someone may find it difficult to accept the house they live in, the car they have, their status, and spend many moments worrying about it, not that I would put yourself in that camp, some find it difficult to accept their family being wiped out in a bomb, two extreme scales of difficulty, all dependant on circumstance, maybe there is a state of being that sees all as the same, where circumstances no longer define you, nor time, nor fashion, nor public opinion, just the truth, and when I say truth, allow me to define it as I know it, truthful living, not merely restraining from lying, or doing 'bad things', but I would say your agenda must be truthful, rather than your actions. If anyone wishes to debate this, please ask, I will open or reinstate a relevant thread. 



RD1 said:


> Whether we have been disappointed, hurt, failed at something, didn't accomplish a goal, or our egos have been bruised, we can get lost in this perceived misfortune. How can we learn to accept?



well logically I would say it would be to have no goals, no egos, no perception of misfortune, not a desire to suffer, but a refusal to suffer, a refusal to accept sufferance, I am not sure completely. 



RD1 said:


> How can we learn to accept?



I find not wanting anything helps, and then just focusing on what life has to offer you and what you have to offer it, life changes, you could be in a refugee camp one minute, a crashing plane, infected with HIV, about to lose your house, about to get married, to have a child, there is nothing in that list that particularly worries me or makes me excited, failing on my part probably, but if it were to happen, I would deal with it, enjoy it if it were enjoyable, and just live, as best I can, you are possibly at the start of your life, such a journey ahead of you, me, nearing the end of mine, lots of memories, lots and lots, I am not waiting to die, I just accept each day day is an adventure, and as long as I am in charge of what pleasures me or saddens me, then I am ok. 



RD1 said:


> And how can we prevent ourselves from falling out of the flow in the first place when dukh or misfortune arise?



Personally, follow the flow of truth, its hard, but you won't fall out, unless you wish to.


----------



## RD1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Harry said:


> I like to think Sikhism advocates a life of alignment with truth



This may be a more accurate way to put it. We can lose our flow and connection with the Truth......



Harry said:


> could it be that we put too much weight on the happenings of life,



I agree, perhaps too attached, especially to things that may be more trivial. Or to things that are ultimately trivial, but we make big. It it all comes down to the five thieves. I value how Sikhism refers to these as "thieves" more so than as "sins," as they truly rob us of Truth, rob us of a chance to connect to the One, to our higher selves. 



Harry said:


> but I would say your agenda must be truthful, rather than your actions



I like what you have written, its prompting me to reflect. 

I think that a truthful agenda will inherently lead to truthful/genuine actions. And I think the challenge is not having expectations from others. Not expecting that just because my intentions are truthful, it doesn't mean someone else's are also truthful (and vice versa). And if we are indeed living with the flow of truth, it really should not even matter. But its challenging when something happens, and the thieves simmer to the surface. 



Harry said:


> well logically I would say it would be to have no goals, no egos, no perception of misfortune, not a desire to suffer, but a refusal to suffer, a refusal to accept sufferance, I am not sure completely.



I think this is fundamental. To just "be" and accept our nothingness, and that it is all just the One. 
Or perhaps not necessarily have no goals and such - since in our worldy lives, this is necessary to survive. However, we much not become too attached to those things, and allow them to overtake us. There is much to learn even in sufferance - but the learning is halted if we remain attached and stuck in the sufferance. We must remain in the flow of the Truth and realize it is all the One.....



Harry said:


> I find not wanting anything helps, and then just focusing on what life has to offer you and what you have to offer it, life changes, you could be in a refugee camp one minute, a crashing plane, infected with HIV, about to lose your house, about to get married, to have a child, there is nothing in that list that particularly worries me or makes me excited, failing on my part probably, but if it were to happen, I would deal with it, enjoy it if it were enjoyable, and just live, as best I can, you are possibly at the start of your life, such a journey ahead of you, me, nearing the end of mine, lots of memories, lots and lots, I am not waiting to die, I just accept each day day is an adventure, and as long as I am in charge of what pleasures me or saddens me, then I am ok.



This really highlights just "being," being in the moment that comes. And being in that flow.



Harry said:


> Personally, follow the flow of truth, its hard, but you won't fall out, unless you wish to.



Perhaps with dedicated practice, more mindfulness, and time, I'll better learn to follow the flow of truth...

We can understand so much in theory and in contemplation, but during real-life events, it can all go out the window.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Feb 5, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Going with the current or flow of life seems to be a teaching of many ways of life, including Sikhi. Again and again in life though, we resist that flow. Things happen in life which are difficult to accept or make sense of, and our flow becomes disrupted. Whether we have been disappointed, hurt, failed at something, didn't accomplish a goal, or our egos have been bruised, we can get lost in this perceived misfortune. How can we learn to accept? How can we learn to get back in the flow? And how can we prevent ourselves from falling out of the flow in the first place when dukh or misfortune arise?


Better to live the live the life as it is and enjoy rather than waiting for a better time.


----------



## RD1 (Feb 6, 2017)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> Better to live the live the life as it is and enjoy rather than waiting for a better time.



....being in the moment


----------



## Harry (Feb 6, 2017)

RD1 said:


> I agree, perhaps too attached, especially to things that may be more trivial. Or to things that are ultimately trivial, but we make big. It it all comes down to the five thieves. I value how Sikhism refers to these as "thieves" more so than as "sins," as they truly rob us of Truth, rob us of a chance to connect to the One, to our higher selves.


What if it were ourselves that wish to play with thieves, our responsibility, our decision, is it possible the thieves are not robbing us? Is it possible we sit there watching the thieves have a good time, and desire to go play with them? Sometimes its hard to say no, although age makes it easier to focus on what is true and what is not. That focus maybe comes from all the times one said yes, and then suffered the consequences.

There is a saying, when you have lemons, make lemonade, in my view, we are all the sum of our external circumstances, if we are married, we behave like a married person, if we have a job, a house, kids, we behave like a responsible person with responsibilities, perhaps whilst dreaming of one day being alone on a desert island, of course, the day we are marooned on a desert island, all we can think of is our 'life', we all want what we cannot have, the lothario dreams of a family life, the family man dreams of being a lothario, the child dreams of being an adult, the adult dreams of being a child, we are a fickle species kept in line by our own sense of morality and truth, everything changes, so quick, what else can we do but look at what we have, and be happy with it, maybe try and make it easier, and better, maybe be a bit more adult about it, a peak follows a trough, the sun will shine one day, till then, perhaps we walk in the moonlight, and we enjoy it.


----------



## chazSingh (Feb 7, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Going with the current or flow of life seems to be a teaching of many ways of life, including Sikhi. Again and again in life though, we resist that flow. Things happen in life which are difficult to accept or make sense of, and our flow becomes disrupted. Whether we have been disappointed, hurt, failed at something, didn't accomplish a goal, or our egos have been bruised, we can get lost in this perceived misfortune. How can we learn to accept? How can we learn to get back in the flow? And how can we prevent ourselves from falling out of the flow in the first place when dukh or misfortune arise?




Do you think you would live your life differently if:

 - you realized you were more than just your Body...
 - you realized that life was not all it seemed...
 - that you will not die  \ you lose your fear of death
 - that there is only 'IK'

?

If you think your actions, your interactions with others, your thoughts, your behavior and direction of your life would be different, then would you make the effort to seek that which i listed above?

Now, i'm not saying the above is true...but would you not want to investigate what the truth is? if it meant living your life based on that truth? then you would really be living in hukam, living with the flow, accepting the flow that we often talk about..


----------



## RD1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Harry said:


> What if it were ourselves that wish to play with thieves, our responsibility, our decision, is it possible the thieves are not robbing us? Is it possible we sit there watching the thieves have a good time, and desire to go play with them? Sometimes its hard to say no, although age makes it easier to focus on what is true and what is not. That focus maybe comes from all the times one said yes, and then suffered the consequences.



Indeed, the thieves are not necessarily external to us. They are within us, our mindset.



Harry said:


> a peak follows a trough, the sun will shine one day, till then, perhaps we walk in the moonlight, and we enjoy it.



Very well put! Lovely. Flow.


----------



## RD1 (Feb 8, 2017)

chazSingh said:


> If you think your actions, your interactions with others, your thoughts, your behavior and direction of your life would be different, then would you make the effort to seek that which i listed above?



Agreed. Something I find can slip my mind quite quickly, and always good to be reminded of again. 

There is so much one can know in theory and in ideas, but these theories are constantly tested in life, and it can be easy to fall out of the flow.....but ultimately, if we allow it, it can be just as easy to merge back into the flow of truth.


----------



## Pathfinder (Feb 14, 2017)

A century ago, weather updates at sea were limited to Morse code messages.. 

Before we are blessed with faith and the Akaal's grace we receive storm warnings too but they are slow and take time to decipher. Akin to a manmukh.

Today, captains can also receive weather maps, satellite images, and other information by email. Some vessels have more high-tech tools aboard, like onboard computer systems that help plan routes based on weather forecasts.

This is similar to an upgrade in ourselves, when we elavate our being to 'flow with the current' like you aptly stated. We read signs of any slip-up from the planned course easily and plan as well as monitor our voyage better. Akin to an aspiring Gurmukh.

The most dangerous ship in a hurricane is an empty one. That's because the weight of cargo helps stabilize the ship against the waves.

Akin to ourselves - without faith in ourselves. The weight of our faith stabilises us.

It can get kind of hairy, especially if you don't have cargo. I've been on ships, for example, where we would go from thirty degrees heeled over on one side, and we would whip across to thirty degrees heel on the other side in a matter of three and a half seconds.
The rolling is hard for the crew, but the worst thing for a ship is the repeated impact of the hull slamming into the troughs between waves. 

The storm of life is no less scary as we slam to the whims and fancies of Maya. This is when it is easiest to falter as our weakness and our strength is exposed.

Modern cargo ships are constructed of thick steel, but if the waves are large enough and their battering lasts long enough, the pounding of those impacts can still break a ship apart.

The outer adherence or pretence to Waheguru can only last this much. The pretence will ultimately break one. Being a Gursikh is tough but then it is only because a Gursikh is tough. 

I once sent out a distress message in the horse latitudes of the south atlantic in a heavy storm. Five days later cancelled the same and the the storm was too bad for any rescue attempt anyways. My better half (she was sailing and onboard with me) asked me to join her in an Ardass. I said that as soon as it would be possible to stand up we could do the same. She smiled lovingly and simply stated - 'kapitano (imitating my Russian second in command) - you don't stand up to say an Ardass, you say an Ardass to stand up'. 

Yuri while eating the Parshad she had made and shared a few days later asked her how she was cheerful in the face of adversity, of certain death. She asked him how could he trust me in his darkest hour without question. He smiled and said - he is my Kapitano. Lol, she smiled - my Kapitano commands a bigger fleet than yours Yuri. Sail under his command and he will keep you safer than your Kapitano. 

Sign up to join the Akaal's fleet and under his command - he will take care and teach you to navigate through the storms and keep you in favourable currents.

Sorry if I tend to go overboard and don't make sense in most of my posts, lol.


----------



## RD1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Pathfinder said:


> A century ago, weather updates at sea were limited to Morse code messages..
> 
> Before we are blessed with faith and the Akaal's grace we receive storm warnings too but they are slow and take time to decipher. Akin to a manmukh.
> 
> ...



Beautifully articulated.


----------



## RD1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Pathfinder said:


> The storm of life is no less scary as we slam to the whims and fancies of Maya. This is when it is easiest to falter as our weakness and our strength is exposed.



Weakness AND strength exposed. Interesting. Maya can grab hold of our weaknesses and drag us down. But at the same time, our strength can also shine, as we move ourselves back into the flow, as we realize the falsehood of maya entanglement.


----------



## Sikhilove (Mar 29, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Going with the current or flow of life seems to be a teaching of many ways of life, including Sikhi. Again and again in life though, we resist that flow. Things happen in life which are difficult to accept or make sense of, and our flow becomes disrupted. Whether we have been disappointed, hurt, failed at something, didn't accomplish a goal, or our egos have been bruised, we can get lost in this perceived misfortune. How can we learn to accept? How can we learn to get back in the flow? And how can we prevent ourselves from falling out of the flow in the first place when dukh or misfortune arise?



Be positive. There's always a positive in a negative, that will never change.

The majority of the world is in hell(Kalyug is age of psychology of hell on earth).

To derive balance, don't just Try and be positive for that can be draining- actually BE Positive.

And keep moving unaffected by and unbelieving of the negativity


----------

